# Reccomdation on general history of the Second World War



## Mr.No one (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a book which is good as a reference,and then just generally up to date with new sources and conclusions regarding the outcome of the war...


Until now I've come up with these books:

Anthony Beevor
The Second World War

Max Hastings
All Hell Let Loose

Gerhard Weinberg
A World At Arms

Williamson Murray
A War To Be Won

Andrew Roberts
The Storm Of War

Richard Overy
Why The Allies Won(maybe?)

John Keegan
The Second World War

Martin Gilbert
The Second World War


And two books of particular interest:

Evan Mawdsley
World War II:A New History

H.P. Willmott
Great Crusade:A New Complete History of the Second World War



It's quite difficult to decide I think..

Please let me hear of recommendations,thoughts,preffered etc.

Séan


----------



## Tante Ju (Aug 23, 2012)

I highly recommend Wilmott. Good and objective analyze!


----------



## Mr.No one (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for your reply!

Have you maybe read any comparable work which you can compare it with?

Regards,Séan


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2012)

A reasonable 'quick reference' book is 'A Concise Encyclopedia of the Second World War', by Alan Reid.
By no means an 'in depth coverage', it is a handy little reference, and covers the Chronology of WW2, the decisive campaigns, WW2 biographies (a 'who's who' of over 300 individuals, including soldiers, sailors, airmen, politicians, dictators, monarchs, 'secret' agents etc), a survey of the armed forces involved, and lots more basic information.
As mentioned, it is not a definitive study, but more of an overall month by month, year by year 'quick guide' to the major events of the conflict, and useful as a first source in finding a start point for further research.
Whether it is still in print, I don't know, as it was first published in 1975, (hard back) by Osprey, my copy being by Book Club Associates. A search on 'Amazon' might locate a copy at the right price.
The ISBN number is - ISBN 0 540 07004 1
Haber det hjaelper !


----------

